# How do you harness a miniature horse?



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello. I just got my new driving harness in the mail but I don't know how to harness anything. I don't know where anything goes or what the part is called :/ Please help!


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2013)

You can probably find diagrams online, or someone here may have one to post... but you harness them as you would a full size horse and ALWAYS, bridle first!


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 8, 2013)

Picture!! http://www.bigdweb.com/DRIVING-HARNESS-LEATHER-MINI/productinfo/3765P/#


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 8, 2013)

I've never harnessed a full size horse, and thanks for the tip Jill. I was going to put on the thingy with the 3 rings on first


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2013)

Should always do the bridle first, so you can keep control of the horse... One GREAT thing about harnessing a mini is, while it's the same steps, it's a lot faster -- and a better view in the cart






You are going to have so much fun driving


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 8, 2013)

Haha, thanks Jill. Once I get my miniature horse trained, that is  he's never worn a bit before


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Mar 8, 2013)

You can get her used to the saddle with out the bridle.

We did that we had her halter and lead rope on and put my mares saddle on and went for walks that way.

That way she got used to it . Then we added the Beecher and croupier , and went on more walks

We did this for months. After she was used to this we added the bridle and started ground driving.

Some days we ground drove with all of it , others with just the saddle.

Or work on the bridle first with out anything else on.

An open bridle would be better to start with

Others may have a better idea how to get your little one used to it.


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2013)

I would look into bitting, and let him wear a bit before you start to ground drive him. I don't agree with the way a lot of mini people "train" minis to drive, from what I have seen and read. You can put him in a safety halter and rig the bit to the halter with some twine... let him wear that a little bit each day, increasing the time, and maybe after a week, start ground driving. I know some people have the minis hooked up and lead them in a halter, with the horse pulling the cart. Scares the heck out of me!!! I don't think that's the way to go. I think you start them after they are a little used to the bit, in an OPEN bridle (no blinders) and get them going good before you hook up the cart and it's awhile after that before I want mine wearing blinders. I want them fully aware and used to what is behind them.

Good luck!!! And remember, treat him like a real horse, which he is!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 8, 2013)

While I don't think it is necessary to put the bridle on before the harness (I harness mine while they are still tied) it is essential for safety to have the bridle in place before hitching them to a cart. I know many people drive their horses in a halter but other than the early stages of ground driving before they are hitched I don't consider that safe. If you have never hitched a horse before tho please please find someone with experience to help you learn. Your, and your horse's, safety relies on a proper hitch and you don't want to cause a wreck that causes either of you physical or emotional damage. If you don't know anyone nearby who has experience try to find a show close enough to go to and ask around for help. This IMO is a hands on thing and shouldn't be taught to someone with zero experience thro a forum. There are also some fairly decent videos on line that walk you thro it but you need someone to point out whether your wraps are done correctly etc. Good luck and welcome to the fun world of driving


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 8, 2013)

Aww.. man.. Jill sorry to say but the blinders can't come off


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2013)

You can probably find an open (english or western) bridle and attach the lines... And for sure, if there's not a trainer in the picture, watch some videos. Even though minis are small, they are SO strong, especially if they are spooked. I know I was stunned at the amount of strength they have when panicked. I had not ever imagined it could be so hard to simple hold one with a bit in her mouth and my two feet on the ground! Don't underestimate...


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 8, 2013)

Good tip! I never under-estimate my mini after he knocked me to the ground because he bolted with such force when lounging


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2013)

Ouch! I still remember how much my upper arm and chest hurt years ago when one wasn't cooperating with me!


----------



## rbrown (Mar 8, 2013)

Jill said:


> You can probably find an open (english or western) bridle and attach the lines...


You can also buy just the open cheek pieces for your bridle- that's what I did with my driving bridles so I can switch between having blinders and having an open bridle as needed. I bought mine from Country Carriages USA for about $20, and I'm sure other harness vendors have them as well. Might be cheaper than buying another bridle.


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Mar 8, 2013)

I took a video several years ago at a presentation that you may find helpful-


----------



## Minimor (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is a page that labels the harness parts.

http://www.discover-horse-carriage-driving.com/harness-parts.html

When I harness I do it in this order: saddle/girth, crupper, (breeching will already be attached to the backstrap so I just gave to settle the breeching in its proper place and make sure it us straight) breast collar. Then I put on the bridle/lines just prior to hitching. There is no need to have the bridle on first--the thing is to put it on before you hitch the horse to the cart.

When I start a horse in a bit I just use a plain strap as my bridle--no need to spend much money on a bridle. I just have laces where the bit attaches, a buckle for adjustment and we are good to go. The horse gets used to the bit and learns to long line without blinkers--I don't start out using a check so don't need one of those--works very well.


----------



## islandminis (Mar 9, 2013)

It really helps to find someone who can show you where everythings goes, but if that is not possible there is a great dvd put out by smoke in motion - called Harness Up - shows what every piece is for and where it goes AND how it should fit properly. If you can get a few lessons under your belt that is very helpful too. I am still learning but having some instruction first was invaluable. I feel more confident that I am doing things right (if slowLOL) and at least won't be having problems because the harness is on wrong or hooked up incorrectly. The same outfit also puts out a dvd that deals with training a green horse for harness - I use them for reference and find them very helpful.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 9, 2013)

I second the people advising you to get help- harnessing is one thing, putting your horse in a cart is a WHOLE different ball game and should not be done lightly- you, the horse or any combination up to and including a bus full of schoolchildren could be seriously injured!

I always start ground driving in a halter- the bit is the last thing I add before the horse goes in the cart- but I have a round pen so I cannot be in the position you were in when the horse flattened you- I may still get flattened but the horse cannot "escape".

Any way that you look at this situation you are going to need help, even if it is just form another "amateur" - more than one pair of hands is a necessity if you do not know what you are doing.

Get help.....

Please.

ETA....I do not use blinkers/blinders unless the horse actually _needs_ them, I really feel that the horse needs to be able to see what is going on- especially if, as in your case, the potential driver does _not_ know what is going on


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 10, 2013)

I support everyone else in gettting an instructor and being safe. The instructor does't need to be a mini horse trainer - just willing to start you out with your lessons at first and then to help you with your mini in the future.

There are several books and some videos out as well that are good for beginners. The two "tried & true" ones - Doris Ganton's Training the Driving Horse (about $18 on Amazon?) and Carriage Driving by Heike Bean - also on Amazon or thru the American Driving Association. Many Mini horse tack places also sell these two books.

Videos - especially on a budget and can only get a couple - Training the Driving Horse by Mary Ruth Marks. Otherwise, again, there are now several that are out there by/for mini horses - offered on mini horse tack sites.

Rural Heritage also puts out quite a number of books on driving. While many are meant for Draft Horses - they have a LOT of info about different harness styles, fit, and use; surprisingly (or maybe not?) - there are several which give GOOD explanations of how to hold lines/reins for driving and how each "hold" or way of handling the lines works, with lots of pictures as well ("Training Horses, Training Teamsters"; "Farming with Horses"; "The Work Horse Handbook").

Then there is this forum.

Leia had a set of diagrams that she puts out - describing the parts of the harness and how each part was a portion of a "system" and how each system worked. Direction (bridle and lines), pulling (breast collar & traces), brakes (breaching, hipstrap or backstrap assembly & crupper, holdback straps) & carrying (?) - (saddle, shaft carriers, wrap straps).

Also - search for "Training" (http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=125628&hl=

This is a training post that many of us were posting on... Has plenty of great pics! and personal descriptions of what quite a number of us have done while training our horses and ponies - including possible mistakes that one might be able to avoid.

Last but far from least - each of us develops our own way of harnessing our horses. There are several ways to do so - safely. Generally, especially in public (show or event), you never harness your horse unless your horse is tied or held by a helper/groom.

For me - while doing our original training - the bridle may already be in place while grooming my horse. I start w/o blinders as I want my horse to see and accept everything that we do with harnessing, ground driving and first hitches. I usually make my own headstalls - with snaps for ez on/off. AFter horse is started, I go back and do everything again with the blinders in place.

When I harness, my horse may be tied up or he may be "loose" (the lead line draped over my forearm where I can grab it). If headstall not already on, I usually put it on last. UNLESS I'm at a show or working with a fully trained driving horse, I almost always leave a halter on under the bridle. I DO put the bridle AND lines on the horse before he is hitched - whether ground driving with a tire or implement or hitching to a cart. For breast collar type harness - I put the saddle on and do up the girth. I then buckle the wrap strap into the shaft carrier to keep it from being stepped on (that would be the side where the girth is being done up -it's already buckled in on the other side). I then add the back strap, crupper and breeching. Do the hold back straps up to keep them from dragging as well (if they aren't already buckled up out of the way). I put the breast collar and traces next - drawing the traces thru the breeching or thru the hip strap assembly to hold them up off the ground until ready to hitch. Last, if headstall not on, I put it on. Then attach the driving lines, IF the horse is ready to be ground driven or hitched.

And I try to train my horses to accept complete harnessing from both sides - most of mine at one point or another are going to drive as a pair or in larger multiples. It's easier to harness two animals next to each other by harnessing the left one from his near side (left) and the right one from his far side (right).

I follow many other steps before I attach the lines directly to the bit, while training.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 10, 2013)

Regency miniatures website has driving 101 photos of harnessing


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 11, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> Leia had a set of diagrams that she puts out - describing the parts of the harness and how each part was a portion of a "system" and how each system worked. Direction (bridle and lines), pulling (breast collar & traces), brakes (breaching, hipstrap or backstrap assembly & crupper, holdback straps) & carrying (?) - (saddle, shaft carriers, wrap straps).


I almost forgot about that! I went digging and found the original thread I shared that diagram in.


hobbyhorse23 said:


> ...Wrap straps, French tugs, Tilbury tugs, open tugs, quick hitch harness racing setups...all have the important function of holding the shafts at a stable height. The tugs hold the shafts up, the wrap straps or other overgirth system hold them down, and together they keep the outside shaft close to the horse's side during turns so the inside shaft doesn't push into his body as strongly. Where we run into problems is assigning that anchoring system the _additional_ task of acting as brakes, something it was never meant to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hobbyhorse23 said:


> I should have just typed it out for you since I knew it was illegible- sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 11, 2013)

I had forgotten that great color teaching diagram, Leia! I want to forward that to a new driver.

When the box arrives with that tangle of straps--it's either



or



...


----------



## Equine Events (Mar 13, 2013)

I am going to chime in as a full size horse driver and I drive my friends mini. I do bridle last.Someone described it properly in an earlier post. But saddle and crupper 1st. Breast collar, reins and then bridle. Do it in reverse when unhitching. I just aced my CAA driver proficiency test and they suggest breast collar 1st so it can warm up and not contribute to could shoulder. I keep my traces attached so that is why I do not do it 1st.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the diagram it makes sense now


----------

